# (gelöst) Wine-Einsprungpunkt wird nicht gefunden

## LuxJux

```
fixme:winediag:start_process Wine Staging 1.8 is a testing version containing experimental patches.

err:module:import_dll Library MSVCP140.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\MyApp\\MyApp.exe") not found

err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\MyApp\\MyApp.exe" failed, status c0000135
```

Ich bin ganz neu bei Linux. Was ist das für ein Fehler ?

Framework 3.5 und auch 4.? wurde instaliertLast edited by LuxJux on Thu Sep 01, 2016 3:33 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Christian99

```
err:module:import_dll Library MSVCP140.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\MyApp\\MyApp.exe") not found
```

du musst diese entsprechende dll installieren. Die gehört anscheinend hierzu: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=48145

----------

## musv

MSVCP140.dll ist die C++-Runtime, die zum Ausführen des Programmes benötigt wird. Sofern das Redistributable Package nicht installiert ist, würdest du denselben Fehler auch unter Windows bekommen.

Mit dem .NET-Framework hat das nichts zu tun.

----------

## LuxJux

Bevor ich anfange rumzudrucksen. Ich stelle einfach mal die folgendende Fehlermeldung zur Verfügung

```
wine: Call from 0x7b83ab04 to unimplemented function api-ms-win-crt-runtime-l1-1-0.dll._initialize_onexit_table, aborting

fixme:vcruntime:__telemetry_main_return_trigger (0x980000)

err:module:attach_process_dlls "mfc140u.dll" failed to initialize, aborting

err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\MyApp32\\MyApp.exe" failed, status 80000100
```

Edit: Konnte den Fehler reproduzieren. Thema deshalb geändert

----------

## LuxJux

Hier hab ich die Lösung gefunden. Nun läuft es.

https://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-bugs/2015-November/428425.html

----------

